# cool banner



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great work on the banner , Jillee is a winner. Megan , you must be proud of your playmate of the month. :whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, love the new banner!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

The new banner looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Completely agree!! The banner stands out so beautifully and Jillee looks great. I think Ninja wants to be her valentine LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So glad you like it. Miss Jillee has been waiting a long time for her 15 minutes of fame. Enjoy it little girl.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the banner!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! I love, love, love the new banner and our new playmate of the month. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks really nice....congrats Jillee and Megan! :first:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Miss.Jillee and I want to say thank you.....it looks really good....I might be a little biased though....lol. Ninja I will have to ask her daddy if she can date....lol....you are a looker yourselve. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Loving the new banner, Miss Jillee is a true heart stopper,just right for Valentine's month!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Veryyy pretty. Love it.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Finally! I was wondering what happened to the "New January banner"!
Congrats Megan, Jillee looks Fab!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Too funny...Miss February! I love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Miss Cutie Pie!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great banner! Jillee, you are an adorable Miss February!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo Hoo Jillie is Miss February!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Miss February...always nice when there's a new banner, looking forward to more.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awwww Looks perfect!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the new banner. Jillee is a Feb sweetheart for sure!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks wonderful! as does Miss Jillee.


----------

